# Got my first bird



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Well I'll try to make a long story short.... 

First time ever attempting the turkey hunting thing. Had to see what all the fuss was about. 
Got up early and in the woods before daylight had hens and Toms roosted around us. Both were pretty vocal until they flew down. They took flight and went exactly where we didn't want them to. Oh well.... we decided to stay put for a bit to see if something would come in. Nothing did. So we did some walking, would set up, call - wait.. and do it all over again. Hit a few differnt properties and never could get a Tom to answer us. Had a hen pretty mad at us at one spot, but never could see her.
Set up on a field edge and put the decoys out - had 8 Jakes come in 20 yards from me and I opted to pass, despite my "guide" trying to talk me into one. "shoot one...shoot one... that's a NICE Jake!" LOL - "Oh yeah "nice" Jake... I'm gonna wait". 
So we ended up running into this group of Jakes 3 differnt times, and the last time they came RUNNING into our set up only to hit the brakes. We watched them fight and play and hop around, then they started coming our way. I told Matt "Alright, if you video it - I'll take one".... So I gave him my phone and he got it on tape. I took out the "dominant" Jake (haha) at 30yrds. Had little nubs for spurs and a (almost) 5inch beard.

If I was better with technology I'd post the video, but I'd have to BEEP out my cussing after the shot. Dang gun kicked like a mule and I ended up with a big bump on the side of my face.  LOL


One of our setups. (this is where I was sitting when I had the Jakes at 20yrds the first time)









My Guide, sleeping on the job.....lol










My Bird


















Matt hauling my bird out.









Same pic, but with a differnt camera angle... 









Good luck to everyone that's still hunting!!!!! Next year I'm definately holding out for a Tom. I want one to come in gobbling and strutting!!


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Great job and congrats on your first bird!
That picture of your "guide" napping cracked me up :lol:


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

That last picture is really cool


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Congrats again, Meg! Great pics! 

Did you fire your guide for sleeping on the job?:lol:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

sweet, congrats!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

good job!!


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats! You-1 Me-0. But I'll bet I've eaten more turkey on Thanksgiving than you have.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Most excellent! So are you hooked on turkey hunting now?


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Congrates and cool pics.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I will definately be back out turkey hunting next year. I was hoping for more action (gobbling/strutting toms) and if I would have held out for a week or so, that might have happend, but I am happy with my bird.
I'm sure the most exciting part of turkey hunting is going back and forth calling to a gobbler and having him strut his way in to your set up. I am hoping for that next year.
Jay - No, I didn't fire my guide. I need to replace him before I do that. HEY! You got a tom with 4 beards.... maybe I'll hire you. LOL


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Congratulations on your first bird. I was HOOKED after my first time out. You will be looking forward to next year. The season ends so quick sometimes then the long wait begins again.
Bucky


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Job well done! Getting that first one is a thrill all of it's own.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Nice job on a fine bird. Thanks for sharing the pics. 
ATB


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Great Job!
Thanks for sharing!
I figure now i won't be able to sleep til my hunt opens on the 26th


----------



## reowen51 (May 11, 2005)

Welcome to the club. The question is will it become an addiction?


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats on your first TD!


----------



## T-Bug #24 (Apr 23, 2002)

Congrats on your 1st bird.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Fair warning though ................. turkey hunting is *ADDICTIVE! *This is my fourth year and I got it BAD. It's a great time of year to be in the woods isn't it?

A big congrats to you ....... AND sleeping beauty!





Oh, and BTW ... I shot a jake this year too and couldn't be happier. All a really big trophy gobbler is ...... is a $500 taxidermy bill!!!!!


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Hahaha, good point KZK!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Congrats on the bird! It is a lot easier to learn patience after many close encounters with spitting and drumming toms. It will happen one day.



KalamazooKid said:


> Fair warning though ................. turkey hunting is *ADDICTIVE! *This is my fourth year and I got it BAD. It's a great time of year to be in the woods isn't it?
> 
> A big congrats to you ....... AND sleeping beauty!
> 
> ...


Turkey hunting is addictive? Hard on the taxidermy bills? You obviously don't duck hunt. :evil:


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratulations on your first! :coolgleam


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

Congrats on your first bird, Meg!!! HIFIVE!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Good Job Meg!! I just hope Matt wasnt curled up by the tree when all of this happened.. Actually would be even more Kudos if he were!! Lol!! 

There were a couple times opening day after noon where I sat up against the tree and started nodding off but that is Run N Gun Turkey huntin!!


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Congrats! Very nice bird and great pictures.


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

Congrats on your first bird!


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice job Meg on your first bird. I have been swamped with work although hopefully you got the pics you needed to post. The pics that you did put up there were cool! Great job!!! I know I can't wait for until my season starts!


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Yep, Eric. I hope I followed all the instructions properly. The required pics are in the Turkey Contest Picture thread.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Congrats Meg. Scarlet got her hunt ruined the other morning by two coyotes. She was swearing at them and threatening them :rant: Tomorrow if it's not raining, we're gonna give it another try.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats on a great bird!

Springtime is a great time to be in the woods.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Congrats on the bird and you've got some great pics to enjoy for years to come.


----------



## Rev Doyle Israel (Feb 26, 2001)

Pier Pressure said:


> Congrats on the bird and you've got some great pics to enjoy for years to come.


Yuppers CONGRATS on your first bird..........

rev Doyle


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Congratulations! And welcome to the Addiction! 

Love the "guide" photo as well. :lol:


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Congrats!


----------



## hooks-n-arrows (Oct 25, 2007)

Great job! Nothing wrong with a jake for your first bird. Go out and get that dominant tom next year! Good luck and great story.


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Great Pics and Congrats on your 1st bird! I started Turkey hunting solo a few years ago and got my 1st tom two years ago...you're right, seeing that tom coming in full strut is a thrill that can't be beat....Good luck and keep posting great stories.


----------

